# MAC Makeover - Dark black Smokey Eyes - Pic heavy



## Yagmur (May 14, 2009)

Hey everyone, 

I had my first Makeover at MAC, yesterday. It was gorgeous. I wanted a really dark black Smokey Eye Look. My MA was awesome, he did an awesome Job and was very nice and helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's the first Time that I am wearing Foundation. What do you think, if you look at my other FOTD's? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And it's the first Time that I am wearing Falsies. I loooooove it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've taken the Pictures on the end of a very long Day. My Makeup isn't really fresh, sorry. And my left Eye didn't stop tearing, it was horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, here is the Look:
*1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





What he used:
*
Face:
Oil Control Lotion
Moisturelush Eye Cream
Studio Fix Fluid NC 25
Moisturecover NW 20
Prep & Prime
Just a Pinch Gel Blush
Bronze

Eyes:
Spiked b/p
Mylar e/s
Vanilla Pigment
Painterly p/p
Embark e/s
Carbon e/s
Kid e/s
Graphblack
Dazzlelash
#3 Lashes

Lips:
Lipconditioner
Gingerroot l/l
Lollipop Lovin l/s
Viva Glam VI SE

Let me know what you all think. Thank you


----------



## dreamer246 (May 14, 2009)

The cheeks! So pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going to ignore it because I know I wouldn't use Just A Pinch that often if I bought it (sorry Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

What a smart idea to combine Lollipop Loving and VG6 SE l/s! Love how it looks, I'm going to try that combo too.


----------



## wonderdust (May 14, 2009)

Gorgeous look. He did an awesome job.


----------



## nunu (May 14, 2009)

He did a great job, you look beautiful!


----------



## Tahti (May 14, 2009)

You look amazing!! He did a great job, and I love your brows. Your skin looks perfect too!


----------



## Face2Mac (May 14, 2009)

You look pretty, foundation and falsies look good too. You other FOTD'S were pretty nice also, IMO.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 14, 2009)

Beautiful! I love the lips and cheeks.


----------



## AjaAbeni (May 14, 2009)

This is absolutely gorgeous!!!! You look very stunning. Congrats on you first makeover!


----------



## lushious_lips (May 14, 2009)

He did an awesome job.


----------



## darklocke (May 14, 2009)

You are stunningly beautiful, and I really liked this look.


----------



## Susanne (May 14, 2009)

Gorgeous!! The MA did an awesome job! Love it, also the foundation on your skin. I love Studio Fix Fluid!!


----------



## amyzon (May 14, 2009)

I LOVE this on you!  Smokey eyes are so lovely on your skin tone, especially with the deep purple!  Wow, Lollip lovin and Viva Glam are so hot together!  I love the cheeks too - this look is a keeper!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 14, 2009)

Your MA did a great job! I love this look!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 14, 2009)

Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He did an awesome job and you look stunning!

You have such a wonderful skin that you probably don't need foundation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will try LL with VG VI SE too!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 14, 2009)

gorgeous look! really luv the smokey eyes & falsies!
your skin is always gorgeous & looks perfect when you're not wearing foundation! do you like the look & feel of wearing foundation?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 14, 2009)

I love this dramatic look on you! Gorgeous


----------



## DigitalRain (May 14, 2009)

You look gorgeous!!! The smokeky look really brings out your eyes!


----------



## darkishstar (May 14, 2009)

Beautiful, as always.


----------



## n_c (May 14, 2009)

LOVE it, the artist did an amazing job.


----------



## MissResha (May 14, 2009)

it really makes your eye color pop. i love it. you look beautiful!


----------



## fintia (May 14, 2009)

pretty pretty!!! i love it


----------



## ZoZo (May 14, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Yagmur (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




He did an awesome job and you look stunning!

*You have such a wonderful skin that you probably don't need foundation.*





I will try LL with VG VI SE too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_gorgeous look! really luv the smokey eyes & falsies!*
your skin is always gorgeous & looks perfect when you're not wearing foundation! do you like the look & feel of wearing foundation?*_

 
Thank you, Chiquilla_loca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I really liked the feel of the Foundation, because it feeled like I have no Foundation on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Look was awesome, as well. Even after a whole Day my Skin was not Shiny at all. 
I think I'll give Studio Fix Fluid a chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you all, I really appreciate all of your Comments


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 14, 2009)

u looks fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!! omg he did a great job


----------



## blackeneddove (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, you look great! The falsies open your eyes up so much and your skin looks flawless, but to be honest I don't think your skin looks too different from your other FOTDS which means you're a lucky girl! The smokey eye looks FAB on you, your MA really did do a great job!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 14, 2009)

Gorgeous!! You know you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have flawless skin and amazing brows!!


----------



## Pizzicata (May 14, 2009)

You look like you belong on a red carpet, you look so good.


----------



## JStarJStar (May 14, 2009)

You look like a long-lost Kardashian sister!  (Those girls are gorgeous, and you remind me so much of them, beautiful work!


----------



## ginger9 (May 14, 2009)

He did a wonderful job! You look amazing. I love the eyes.

I wish he could do that for me too


----------



## joey444 (May 14, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (May 14, 2009)

Wow that is awesome. He did such a fantastic job and I love the lashes!


----------



## Yagmur (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackeneddove* 

 
_Yeah, you look great! The falsies open your eyes up so much and your skin looks flawless, but to be honest I don't think your skin looks too different from your other FOTDS which means you're a lucky girl! The smokey eye looks FAB on you, your MA really did do a great job!_

 
Aww, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He applied SFF just light, really light. Maybe it would look better/different with more application 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Gorgeous!! You know you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have flawless skin and amazing brows!!_

 
Thank you, Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pizzicata* 

 
_You look like you belong on a red carpet, you look so good._

 





 Thank you, Pizzicata
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JStarJStar* 

 
_You look like a long-lost Kardashian sister!  (Those girls are gorgeous, and you remind me so much of them, beautiful work!_

 
Thank you, JStarJStar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wished I would look like one of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_He did a wonderful job! You look amazing. I love the eyes.

I wish he could do that for me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Ginger9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He can do that for you. You just have to come to Munich/Germany, maybe for Vacation?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Thanks to everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 14, 2009)

Love the smokey look on you!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 14, 2009)

beautiful!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 14, 2009)

You look absolutely gorgeous!!! The smokey eyes with LL is just so pretty!!!!


----------



## cuddle x bear (May 14, 2009)

wow your eyes really pop. the falsies suit you and i agree with everyone else, the lip combo is amazing!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 14, 2009)

OH SNAP!!! Divalicious!!!!


----------



## elongreach (May 14, 2009)

You look gorgeous!  I love the foundation!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 14, 2009)

so gorgeous! i've been wanting to do a black smokey eye on me but just didn't have any inspiration. thanks for posting. the MA did a GREAT job and you look flawless.


----------



## frocher (May 14, 2009)

That is just gorgeous, and your skin glows.


----------



## Arshia (May 14, 2009)

i love it! its soooo gorgeous!  you need to start wearing false eyelashes more, you pull them off soooo beautifully!! wow im sooo copying this look<3 hah


----------



## erynnj (May 14, 2009)

Freaking Love This, So Trying  It :d :d Gorgeoussssssssssssssssssss


----------



## coachkitten (May 15, 2009)

Wow that is such a different look that I am used to seeing on you but I love it.  You can really pull off any look!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_so gorgeous! *i've been wanting to do a black smokey eye on me but just didn't have any inspiration.* thanks for posting. the MA did a GREAT job and you look flawless._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arshia* 

 
_i love it! its soooo gorgeous!  you need to start wearing false eyelashes more, you pull them off soooo beautifully!! *wow im sooo copying this look<3 hah*_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erynnj* 

 
_Freaking Love This, *So Trying  It *:d :d Gorgeoussssssssssssssssssss_

 
Awesome! I hope you all will post Pictures. I would love to see your versions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Wow that is such a different look that I am used to seeing on you but I love it.  You can really pull off any look!  Gorgeous!_

 
True, but I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always wanted a "Dark Black Smokey Look". But everytime I've tried it, it was just blah. MAC Makeovers are great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Thank you all for your sweet Comments. I love Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## User67 (May 15, 2009)

I love this look on you! And the false lashes look great!


----------



## Rpmgtgirl (May 15, 2009)

s


----------



## TISH1124 (May 15, 2009)

You look so amazingly SEXY!!! this is a great look for you....hot!!!


----------



## Stardustcolor (May 15, 2009)

Flawless.


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I love this look on you! And the false lashes look great!_

 
Thank you, Nyla. It was the first Time for me wearing False Lashes, but I felt in Love with them. I'll buy definitely more of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rpmgtgirl* 

 
_This is a gorgeous look...You look absolutely beautiful..._

 
Thank you, Rpmgtgirl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_*You look so amazingly SEXY!!! *this is a great look for you....hot!!!_

 
Thank you, Tish. That's exactly what my Man said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stardustcolor* 

 
_Flawless._

 
Thank you, Stardustcolor


----------



## rbella (May 16, 2009)

Georgeous!!! I think you look flawless with or without foundation.  Really.


----------



## Yagmur (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Georgeous!!! I think you look flawless with or without foundation.  Really._

 
Thank you, Danelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'll skip the Foundation


----------



## pcsocake (May 16, 2009)

Wow!!! I love love love the smokey eyes.  This looks is definitely a keeper.  I agree with the other posters that lollipop loving & the l/g was an unusual combo but it works!!!


----------



## emmy282 (May 16, 2009)

You look great! Loving the falsies!


----------



## Debbie_57 (May 16, 2009)

Luv the smoky look on ya!!! Gorgeous!! Luv the lip combo also!!


----------



## Yagmur (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Ladies


----------



## Film_Noir (May 17, 2009)

Pretty!  Thanks for posting the face chart too, I am gonna try this.


----------



## whiplashes (May 17, 2009)

I love it! Very beautiful!


----------



## PinkPearl (May 18, 2009)

You look so adorable as always!! 
Honestly though, if my skin was as flawless as yours, I wouldn't bother to put on any foundation! You are just naturally gorgeous! 
I do love the falsies though!


----------



## kittykit (May 18, 2009)

You look great!


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 18, 2009)

this is beautiful and so smouldering!

you know, I would never have realised you never wore foundation in your other pics- your skin is amazing!


----------



## Nicnivin (May 18, 2009)

You look absolutely beautiful! I think I need to schedule a makeover now.


----------



## Yagmur (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Film_Noir* 

 
_Pretty!  Thanks for posting the face chart too, I am gonna try this._

 
Thank you, Film_Noir.
You're welcome. Hope you'll post Pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_You look so adorable as always!! 
Honestly though, if my skin was as flawless as yours, I wouldn't bother to put on any foundation! You are just naturally gorgeous! 
I do love the falsies though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Wendy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'll definitely wear Falsies more often now. Love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_this is beautiful and so smouldering!

you know, I would never have realised you never wore foundation in your other pics- your skin is amazing!_

 
Awww, thank you iheartmakeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think you're all right. I'll skip the Foundation and get something else that I really need. SFF + Foundation Pump is like 30€ (=41$) here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicnivin* 

 
_You look absolutely beautiful! I think I need to schedule a makeover now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Nicnivin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC Makeovers are awesome. You can learn so much from the Artist!


*Thank you all, I really appreciate all of your Comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 21, 2009)

GAH! You are a gorgeous creature!! You look fantastic. Glowing skin!!!


----------



## MzzRach (May 21, 2009)

Absolutely stunning.  Really gorgeous look, your MA did a wonderful job.  Although it would be hard to make you look anything less than utterly lovely.

I did not realize you did not normally wear foundation - your skin is flawless with or without.  You have the skin that dreams are made of, seriously.


----------



## Yagmur (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_GAH! You are a *gorgeous creature*!! You look fantastic. Glowing skin!!!_

 




Thank you, Femme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Absolutely stunning.  Really gorgeous look, your MA did a wonderful job.  Although it would be hard to make you look anything less than utterly lovely.

I did not realize you did not normally wear foundation - your skin is flawless with or without.  You have the skin that dreams are made of, seriously._

 
Aww, thank you Rachel. I always love your Comments. You're too cute


----------



## MzzRach (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
Aww, thank you Rachel. I always love your Comments. You're too cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just speaking the truth.


----------



## NernersHuman (May 23, 2009)

I love the eyes on this. The MUA did an amazing job!


----------



## Mindy! (May 23, 2009)

looks good!!!


----------



## ladyJ (May 23, 2009)

So pretty!!!


----------



## dlongmo (May 24, 2009)

I love the smokey black look, looks awesome on you!


----------



## Curly1908 (May 24, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## andreacvbb (May 24, 2009)

LOVE this look on you! u look sooooo pretty...
have to buy the eye shadows to make this look....!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



he did such a great job! and i think u can skip the foundation..or try maybe a mineralize powder foundation...!!
love ya!


----------



## Yagmur (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Just speaking the truth.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww, thank you my dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NernersHuman* 

 
_I love the eyes on this. The MUA did an amazing job!_

 
Thank you, NernersHuman. Yes, he did a fantastic Job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mindy!* 

 
_looks good!!!_

 
Thank you, Mindy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_So pretty!!!_

 
Thank you, ladyJ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dlongmo* 

 
_I love the smokey black look, looks awesome on you!_

 
Thank you, dlongmo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Fantastic!_

 
Thank you,  Curly1908 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andreacvbb* 

 
_LOVE this look on you! u look sooooo pretty...
have to buy the eye shadows to make this look....!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



he did such a great job! and i think u can skip the foundation..or try maybe a mineralize powder foundation...!!
love ya!_

 
Thank you, Sweetie


----------



## Zoffe (May 26, 2009)

You look great!! The MA did a really good job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everything suits you so well!


----------



## Dulcemiel (May 26, 2009)

wow you are a beauty and he did a great job, thanks for also posting the face chart!


----------



## Yagmur (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zoffe* 

 
_You look great!! The MA did a really good job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everything suits you so well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Zoffe. 
I love your FOTD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dulcemiel* 

 
_wow you are a beauty and he did a great job, thanks for also posting the face chart! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Dulcemiel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought the Facechart could be helpful to recreate the Look


----------

